# Boden für Miniteich...?



## wolast (28. Mai 2009)

hallo,

bin ganz neu hier und auch im thema teich. hab auch hier schon so einiges mitgelesen und mir tips geholt. ein paar sachen find ich jedoch nicht und hoffe nun auf eure antworten :beeten

wir haben uns einen kleinen (ca. 150 x 80 x 60) teich am fuß einer kräuterspirale angelegt (leider noch keine fotos gemacht). darin sind ein paar schwimmpflanzen, ein paar unterwasserpflanzen und ein paar randbepflanzungen. soweit ganz nett. dann haben wir noch 2 posthornschnecken reingesetzt, die sich anscheinend ganz wohl fühlen.


1)
jetzt suchen wir noch einen geeigneten teichboden. was nimmt man da am besten...? aquariumkies? sand...? die __ schnecken wollen sich angeblich auch gern mal einbuddeln...!


2)
später sollen mal ein paar garnelen rein (so als natürliche algenvertilger).

alles in allem soll das ganze ein relativ natürliches bitop werden, worin sich gerne viele tiere (ausser mücken) einfinden dürfen.

dann liebäugeln wir vielleicht mit einem teichnebler incl. beleuchtung für die abendstunden im sommer. schadet sowas den tieren...?


3)
auf der teichfolie uns sogar auf den schneckenhäusern hat sich so eine braun/graue schicht gebildet. vermutlich von den steinen am rand ein ein bisschen splitt am boden. ansonsten ist aber freie und klare sicht bis zum boden. regelt sich das von selbst noch ein, oder soll ich da irgendwie eingreifen.


vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boden für Miniteich...?*

Hallo Du!

Und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Nimm einfach Spielsand. Der ist sauber, die nützlichen Bakterien siedeln sich gerne drauf an und es kann kein Mulm in die Zwischenräume rutschen. Und: __ Schnecken buddeln sich eigentlich nicht ein, dass sind __ Muscheln. Die haben aber in so einem kleinen Teich nichts verloren.

2. Mit so einem Teichnebler hab ich auch mal geliebäugelt. Der arbeit aber mit Ultraschall, deshalb habe ich der Tiere zu liebe darauf verzichtet. 

3. Die grau/braune Schicht kannst Du wohl erstmal vernachlässigen. Ich würde nicht drin rumrühren.

Aber ich würde ganz schnell mal ein paar Fotos hier einstellen


----------



## wolast (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boden für Miniteich...?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> 1. Nimm einfach Spielsand. Der ist sauber, die nützlichen Bakterien siedeln sich gerne drauf an und es kann kein Mulm in die Zwischenräume rutschen. Und: __ Schnecken buddeln sich eigentlich nicht ein, dass sind __ Muscheln. Die haben aber in so einem kleinen Teich nichts verloren.



DANKE

die frau im "schneckenladen" hat gemeint, dass die schnecken sich ab herbst gern einbuddeln und mit etwas glück in dieser schlammschicht überwintern.


dann hol ich also nochmal spielsand und werd daraus nen teichgrund machen.

der nebler bleibt dann auch vorerst weg und die schlickeschicht verschwindet...? auch auf den schnecken...?

DANKE


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boden für Miniteich...?*



wolast schrieb:


> die frau im "schneckenladen" hat gemeint, dass die __ schnecken sich ab herbst gern einbuddeln und mit etwas glück in dieser schlammschicht überwintern.



Hi, 

ja - so hat sie natürlich recht. Das stimmt. Meine Schnecken haben auch in den Miniteichen unten im Gemodder überwintert.

Die Schlickschicht wird nicht verschwinden - wo soll sie auch hin - aber sie wird sich absetzen. Und sei vorsichtig, wenn Du den Sand einbringst - Du wirst dann ein paar Tage trübes Wasser haben, aber auch das gibt sich wieder.


----------



## wolast (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boden für Miniteich...?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Schlickschicht wird nicht verschwinden - wo soll sie auch hin - aber sie wird sich absetzen.



ich glaub abgesetzt hat sie sich schon - das wasser ist ja ganz klar.

heißt das jetzt, dass ich immer auf die schwarze folie mit grauer schlickschicht starre und meine __ schnecken wie zwei messies im teich rumrennen...?

gibts da vielleicht ne pflanze, die (zumindest optisch) den boden bewächst...? ich will mir aber nicht die ganze sicht nehmen - wegen der zukünfitgen garnelen. deshlab soll der wasserspiegel mind. 1/3 frei bleiben. bisher sind da nur 4 wasser-mimosen-zweige und ein paar grössere __ wasserlinsen drauf...

gruß


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boden für Miniteich...?*

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen



> gibts da vielleicht ne pflanze, die (zumindest optisch) den boden bewächst...?


Ja, Algen. Sind auch Pflanzen (niederer Ordnung). Aber die will keiner .

Scherz beiseite (bin immer für ein Spässle gut :
__ Hornkraut, Nadelsimse .... Schau mal hier nach.



> ich will mir aber nicht die ganze sicht nehmen - wegen der zukünfitgen garnelen.





			
				Blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> es sollte funktionieren, wenn der Teich so tief ist, dass sie überwintern können. Die kleinen Burschen sind bei uns heimisch und kommen aus einer Teichzucht.
> 
> Monika (Biotopfan) hat welche in ihrem Teich und es scheint zu funktionieren. Vielleicht meldet sie sich ja noch mal zum Thema.


Quelle
Vielleicht liest du dir ja den ganzen Thread durch > Klick auf "Quelle"

Sonst hat Christine schon alles gesagt


----------

